

Twitter Facts & Figures - aditya
http://www.socialbrandingblog.com/199/twitter-facts-figures-infographic/#more-199

======
alexro
The Pareto principle in action: 20% tweeted more than 10 times, 80% less 10
and 41% (of total) not at all. So 20% of users are the true twitter user base,
which is about 20 million.

~~~
aditya
Yeah - wonder how that translates for Facebook users... 300*0.20 = 60million?

